# Lets talk Bluetooth Headsets



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I have a really sweet pair of LG Tone stereo headphones that generally do well.
These are the type that rest on your shoulders. I love these, but the microphone is also placed on the shoulder part. Typically is picks up my voice just fine but I've found that depending on the material of my clothing there and be an obscene amount of friction noise just from minor movements of my collar.

So I'm thinking of keeping these for personal music listening and getting something new which will be dedicated to my car. Something that fits in/on one ear and handles voice commands etc.
While I'm at it, I want legit dual-microphone noise cancellation. I've seen some made in china headsets that claim to do all of this but I'm a little hesitant to give my money to a no-name brand without at least hearing about what you all are using.


----------



## UberwithDan (Dec 2, 2016)

Jabra halo smart.

50ish on amazon, 90 other places. 

pair and repairs FAST. great sound quality, battery that actually lasts. 14-18 hours (I use zello so it gets used a lto during ther day)
built in google voice /siri button. 

aroudn the neck type. if you have a thick neck it can be a bit unflexible which is really the only con with these things.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

I use the Plantronics M165 Marque 2. 7 hours talk time, about a week in standby (ON and paired, but not talking). Clear audio (also plays media from phone). $33 on Amazon.
http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/m165


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

DocT said:


> I use the Plantronics M165 Marque 2. 7 hours talk time, about a week in standby (ON and paired, but not talking). Clear audio (also plays media from phone). $33 on Amazon.
> http://www.plantronics.com/us/product/m165


if it is talking and voice only i personally love the plantronics brand. i personally use the voyager pro ($100 )which has decent battery life. the one thing. i hate about the new ones is they changed the charger from micro usb to some flimsy magnetic attached charger that always falls off in the car.

another thing is and it is worth the extra money for the unit and warranty is buy it at best buy and the extended warranty for $15. as soon as it breaks or if you do not like it they will take it back and give you credit towards a new one and all it costs you is another warranty. the will not ask for a box just the charger and if you are a rewards member you will not need a receiept.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I almost bought the Plantronics M165 but there are a _lot_ of reviews suggesting they don't last more than a few months, primarily due to humidity/sweat getting into them. I'm in Florida so this is a bit of a concern.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

i have gone through dozens of these not just plantronics all brands and i dont think any if them last which is why i recommended the bestbuy purchase with extended warranty.

the only issue is if you lose them


----------



## Navy Vet (Sep 29, 2016)

I have the a Plantronics I forget the model but it's the 55 dollar one from Verizon store. 7hr. Talk time. Works great, very light, forget it's there! Had it for 6 months now problem.


----------



## dolllarchaser (Oct 12, 2015)

Been using the Plantronics Marque for over 3 years and no hiccups. Best headset ever!


----------



## AllGold (Sep 16, 2016)

I like the Plantronics Voyager Pro. You can buy them refurbished for a pretty good price. I have bought both new and refurbished and other than the packaging, refurb was just as good.

A lot of it has to do with how well it fits your ear and how comfortable it is. For example, I started out using a Jawbone (don't recall the model). Functionally, it was a very nice headset but it just plain wouldn't stay in my ear.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

AllGold said:


> I like the Plantronics Voyager Pro. You can buy them refurbished for a pretty good price. I have bought both new and refurbished and other than the packaging, refurb was just as good.
> 
> A lot of it has to do with how well it fits your ear and how comfortable it is. For example, I started out using a Jawbone (don't recall the model). Functionally, it was a very nice headset but it just plain wouldn't stay in my ear.


I agree i have had several different jawbone and I thought the quality was ok but same issue of it falling out too easily. It is all about the attachments. A great benefit of the voyager is also that it doesn't completely cover the ear canal so when not in use you can still hear very well. However when you need to make a call it is clear.

I also had the same exact issue with the bose sets as well, and also the price did not justify the quality compared to the plantronics voyager.

I also wanted to add that plantronics also makes a sport one that looks like 2 ear buds attached with a footlong flat cord. The quality is amazing for the price but the battery life is horrendous and makes ot almost unusable unless you buy 2 of them and always have 1 charging.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Apparently the Plantronics Voyager Pro is being phased out for the newer Voyager Legend. It's on sale for $60 with amazon prime at the moment (http://amzn.to/2pN8YTA) so I went ahead and ordered one. Thanks for the info guys, I almost bought a cheapy made in china knockoff


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bean said:


> Apparently the Plantronics Voyager Pro is being phased out for the newer Voyager Legend. It's on sale for $60 with amazon prime at the moment (http://amzn.to/2pgZkLu) so I went ahead and ordered one. Thanks for the info guys, I almost bought a cheapy made in china knockoff


I think that is the one i recently got and they changed the charger, it is a great unit i think you will love it, and is identical to the pro minus the micro usb.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

Kodyhead said:


> I think that is the one i recently got and they changed the charger, it is a great unit i think you will love it, and is identical to the pro minus the micro usb.


Yeah the non-standard charger is kind of lame but apparently it's intended to keep moisture out so maybe it's a good thing. I scored free 1-day shipping so I'll actually have it tomorrow and will post my thoughts once I've driven around with it a bit.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Bean said:


> Yeah the non-standard charger is kind of lame but apparently it's intended to keep moisture out so maybe it's a good thing. I scored free 1-day shipping so I'll actually have it tomorrow and will post my thoughts once I've driven around with it a bit.


I would recommend buying the extra charger cable too, one for the car and house. I think you can buy it for $6 but its been a while. I think there is another one you can kind of tie to you existing micro usb charger if you have one but at the time i bought all of the chargers it was like $15- $20 but haven't checked recently. I am also wreckless with my cables and go through a bunch and can't see this thing lasting for me. I would love an opinion if you go this route. There is also a charging case but i see no value in it. I own 2 in case 1 dies and also own a leather case which was cheap too.

There is also apps like a battery meter on your notification screen up top on android which is useful and also a find my headset app which i never used but emits a high pitch noise to help you find the headset, but it has to be on and of course paired to work.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

I just put my phone on speaker when a pax calls. No issues, doesn't break, can't lose it and it's free.


----------



## Rynax (Dec 29, 2016)

Here's my two cents:

amazon Motorola-H17-Bluetooth-Headset-Packaging dp B002RL8TFS
Comparing Motorola HX1 H17 H790 H15 H520 H390 (at the middle of that page).

I have used 4 of the H17 over a five year period which I liked it very much other than its durability;
It connects two devices at the same time;
It has A2DP which can output media sound from the device to it;

It has a super easy to use design, flip out to turn it on and connect, flip in to turn it off, no crappy press button for a while to turn on/off thing,
just grab and flip, use it.
Quote:


> Taking calls is easier than ever withRapidConnect™, the unique feature that allows you to answer calls with a simple flip. Flip open to turn on and talk, and then flip closed to turn off and save power. It's that simple.





> Finally! A physical on/off switch! Sooo many times I've answered my phone with my headset in my pocket and having to switch the call back to the handset. The physical on/off switch works great, especially with the rapid connect. Its on and connected to the phone in like 5-8 seconds, really impressive!


It has a feature to automatically read your incoming SMS to you, so you can just listen to SMS, then ok google to reply.
It can read the caller name while there's incoming calls so you can focus on the road.
It has clear sound, not sure if it has noise cancelling.
It has long lasting charge, not like the crappy Plantronics products can only do a while.
It is cheap, I remember only paid around $15 each for them.

Plantronics, Jabra, those venders are 'cheap' knock off, cheap in technology and design, high in price, not clear what they are making and offering, just like Jawbone


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Rynax said:


> Here's my two cents:
> 
> amazon Motorola-H17-Bluetooth-Headset-Packaging dp B002RL8TFS
> Comparing Motorola HX1 H17 H790 H15 H520 H390 (at the middle of that page).
> ...


Sorry but i could not disagree anymore and i swore a while ago i would never buy anything motorola ever again after terrible experiences with both phones an headsets goodbye moto!!!!!

I don't think any of them last long which i don't care since i always buy the extended warranty and then switch to another headset and purchase another headset.

Outside the initial purchases i actually have only spent money on extended warranties at best buy and get a new one every 6-8 months


----------



## LA_Native (Apr 17, 2017)

I just started driving about a month ago (just weekends), and I bought an inexpensive ($30) earpiece BlueFit from Amazon. So far so good.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

So far I'm liking the Plantronics Legend. There's been a noticeable difference in my phone's ability to pick up my voice commands. Even with the windows cracked and the radio on which is something my old bluetooth could never do. It seems to last forever on a charge too.

Only downside so far is that you have to hold down a button for two seconds to talk to Google/Siri. Single press on the same button gives headset status. Seems like a huge design flaw to have those to functions reversed. It's not like I need to constantly check the battery level.


----------



## TedInTampa (Apr 5, 2017)

I use a blueparrott B250-XT. I got it at a truck stop when I was a truck driver. A week standby time, 14 hours talk time. 95% noise cancellation, so worked fine when driving an 18 wheeler...my wife heard less cab noise than I did.


----------



## Dadwith2boys (Aug 29, 2014)

I just purchased the legend and I love it. Granted, only 7 hour talk time, but it fits my ear perfectly, I only use it in my left ear. Pax don't even know I have it while listening to directions. I have even had a few pax comment about how well I know the area. 
I have been talking outside on very windy day and the other person had no issues hearing me. 

It syncs with my phones without issue.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I have to agree, the Legend is ridiculously good noise cancellation!

The only real issue I have with it is that most Android apps that do audio/screen recording are not able to use the microphone. I never had those problems with my old LG Tone. The frequency range of the speaker isn't nearly as good either. But for it's intended purpose (phone calls) it does amazingly well.


----------

